# shipping options USPS, UPS, FedEX



## mike9 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello,

I am currently shipping about 20 packages a week via USPS. I simply bring a box of packages down, and they ship them out. This has been pretty cheap. Most do not include tracking, and I am able to do parcel post a lot. 

It is very annoying waiting in the line with average mail customers shipping 20+ things a week. I know there are online options where u can print lables and ship them yourself. I believe this is more expensive than what I am currently doing however, because you must do priority mail.

I was wondering if anyone has any business accounts with shipping companies and how much it costs. I am looking for the cheapest method.

Thanks!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

UPS and FedEx will do discounts for companies that ship a lot of packages, but I don't think 20 per week would qualify. My guess would be, even with Priority Mail, USPS would be the cheapest. Look at getting Click N Ship, which allows you to print labels and set up carrier pick-ups. When your regular carrier drops off your mail, they will also be notified to pick up any packages you have waiting. So that saves you a trip to the post office.


----------



## ericmiata (Jul 9, 2007)

Check out Endicia.com (there's also stamps.com - I haven't used them but assume their features are similar).

You can ship via any of the USPS shipping methods, Priority, Express and priority international are at discounted postage rates. There's also free delivery confirmation on priority and first class and it's cheap on parcel post.

You can then just hand over your packages to the mailman when he comes by, or drop it off at the post office.

There's stealth postage if you have the premium plan (label will say '3 pound parcel post rate' or whatever instead of the actual postage amount). This can be a good thing if you're prone to customers who complain about how much you charge them for shipping and handling.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

USPS clicknship provides free delivery confirmation on all packages and a discount for using the online service. To use 1st class or parcel post, go to PayPal's multi-shipping option... they also offer free or discounted delivery confirmation.

When you do this you can drop your packages off directly or even have they picked up by USPS.


----------



## StampsComCorp (May 17, 2011)

Hi Mike9,

Stamps.com will allow you to easily print postage for Parcel Post or any other mail class (Media Mail, First Class Mail International, etc.). We also allow you the option to include Delivery Confirmation (some online postage vendors require you to add DC).

As EricMiata stated, you can also add Hidden Postage (Endicia calls this Stealth Postage) which will hide the postage value on your label. Stamps.com includes that feature for the $15.99 monthly subscription fee.

Stamps.com also has direct integrations with eBay, Amazon, Etsy, PayPal, your Shopping Cart, XML, ODBC, etc. So it is very easy to get your order data into the software. Once the label has been printed, the software will post back the Delivery Confirmation number to the marketplace.

Hope this helps.
Eric
Stamps.com


----------



## mike9 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am very interested in the paypal integration. I was originally leaning towards endicia because it is cheaper and i do not require extra features such as hidden shipping. Can you explain how this integration works? Is there a way to automate sales and tracking numbers?


----------



## JoshJ (May 31, 2011)

I'd ship everything USPS if I could. Customers demand real time tracking though.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

It only takes one moderately expensive loss in the mail for you to change your views on USPS. I would never use them for business shipping unless it was a tiny item easily replaced. I do appreciate it when companies offer envelope or small package USPS rates for little things (i.e. if you buy a screen protector for your phone) so you don't have to pay the base UPS rate (~$8 last time I checked) for a $1 item. But for most things USPS is "ship at your own risk". They don't guarantee anything unless you overnight it. They lost my tax return a few years ago  luckily nothing came of it but it just reinforced my dislike of using them for anything but small things.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah it depends on the value of your shipment. Anything under $30-40 and I don't hesitate to use USPS. As for loss, they are as reliable as commercial shippers.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

> It only takes one moderately expensive loss in the mail for you to change your views on USPS.


Fenrir, if you ship something 'moderately expensive' ... INSURE IT. You would do the same with UPS or FedX. I've shipped HUNDREDS of packages, mostly by USPS and have nearly as many delivered to me over the years by all three main carriers. I've had UPS smash my packages, USPS deliver broken items, and FedX LOSE my escrow check for my house refinance (shipped overnight).

In the 10 years of doing my shirt business, I've shipped primarily USPS, except for larger orders when UPS or FedX was more economical. I use delivery confirmation on everything. The amount of lost packages is less than five. Since these are small orders, the cost of replacing them has far outweighed the cost of using UPS or FedX.

By the way, the UPS item was replaced by seller (assume he got reimbursed), the USPS broken item was returned to seller (and because I took the time to document and submit for insurance USPS reimbursed him) and the check for house refinance was delivered to me the next day by my USPS MAIL CARRIER because it had been left on somebody's door across town (and fortunately, this is a SMALL town).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I ship 1,000s of packages and self insure...I charge enough in my shipping rates to cover insurance but do not buy it.....If something happens to a shipment (not for a very long time) I pay for it myself......I bet I am 1,000s of dollars ahead of the game....


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I thinks this is pretty same to have account or not, why ? I was opened my account but now closed because, by this you must have to pay the full amount in the same time at the end of the month. I like to pay with my every move.


----------

